# William Ames on the Heidelberg Catechism



## dannyhyde (Jun 12, 2008)

Just an updated note about a book I mentioned in a previous thread.

Reformation Heritage Books is planning to release William Ames' _A Sketch of the Christian’s Catechism_, his commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism, this Fall (September/October).

Here is a portion from my copy of the manuscript that I recently used while preaching on Q&A 103, on the fourth commandment:

_Lesson 2: In order that one day in seven may be observed, this is of a moral and perpetual duty (juris), as among us [it is] the Lord’s Day.

Reason 1: Because it is expressly taught in that moral law and with the rest of the commandments this was immediately pronounced by God, and inscribed on the stone tables, which is appropriate to the moral law. 

Reason 2: Because this was instituted from the beginning of creation.

Reason 3: Because never is it not equally necessary that one day in seven may be observed, and so it was from its first institution. See also the many reasons in [my] The Marrow of Sacred Divinity. Moreover, because the first day of the week is constituted by divine authority for us, in order that it may be sacredly observed. This is apparent from: 

(1) from the basis and by reason of the change -- for just as from the beginning God constituted the seventh day of the week for His own rest from His own creation, thus also Christ has constituted this day, because on this day He rested from His own afflictions and labors, by which He renewed the ruined world.

(2) from the most frequent appearances of Christ in the meetings of the disciples on the “first day of the week” [Matt. 28:1; Mark 16:1-3; Luke 24:1; Jo. 20:1, 19, 24].

(3) from the communication and distribution of the Holy Spirit in the feast of Pentecost.

(4) In the practice of the apostles.

(5) From the apostolic constitution (1 Cor. 16). 

(6) From that very title of the Lord’s Day which occurs in the New Testament. 

(7) From religious observance of this day by the primitive Church, of which by the [time of the] occasion were considered for worshippers of the sun._​


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 12, 2008)

Excellent, Danny. It will be very nice to have an updated version of this:

Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - The Substance of Christian Religion: Or, A Plain and Easie Draught of the Catechisme -- William Ames - The PuritanBoard


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 14, 2008)

I think I saw on Facebook that Dr. Clark is editing this.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2008)

Coming Soon from RHB & CRT | Historical TheoBlogy (August 22, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 3, 2008)

A Sketch of the Christian's Catechism - RHB


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 23, 2008)

Introducing The Series Classic Reformed Theology « Heritage Booktalk (October 23, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 29, 2008)

RHB says the book release has been delayed, now expected to be available in late Nov. / early Dec. 2008.


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 29, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> RHB says the book release has been delayed, now expected to be available in late Nov. / early Dec. 2008.



Andrew, Dr. Clark has been burning the midnight oil to edit the volume and get it to RHB asap, but the delay will be well worth it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 14, 2008)

The latest RHB catalogue says this will be available in "early 2009."


----------

